# wine rack



## alexdom_89 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just out of the shop curly maple & African mahogany


----------



## alexdom_89 (Mar 17, 2013)

http://i256.Rule #2/albums/hh167/alexdom_97/IMAG0016.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 17, 2013)

That is nice!!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 18, 2013)

You do excellant work.
Dave


----------

